# Copyright zeichen im Bild(fehlerhafte Anzeige)



## peper (26. März 2007)

Hi Ich bekomme zwar einen String ins Bild geschrieben jedoch kein Copyright Symbol.


```
ImageString($src,2,$breite,$hoehe,"&copy;".$copytext,red);
```


Könnt ihr mir sagen wie ich es dort einbinden kann.

LG Lars


----------



## Flex (26. März 2007)

Versuch es mal mit [phpf]chr[/phpf]. Ob [phpf]chr[/phpf] ein XHTML valides Copyright erzeugt, weiß ich grade nicht, aber das ist in einem Bild ja nicht so wichtig 

```
chr(169)
```


----------



## peper (26. März 2007)

Hmm Danke es klingt auch ganz gut leider hat es mir nur ein anderes Zeichen gemacht.
Siehe hier(oben Links)
http://www.axolotl-online-bilderecke.de/Bildereck/Images/peper/Axolotl/2007-03-26_Braun1.jpg


```
ImageString($src,4,$breite,$hoehe,chr(169).$copytext,red);
```

LG Lars


----------



## CIX88 (26. März 2007)

Das Copy-Zeichen geht nur, wenn man eine TFF benutzt und damit den Text inkl. Copy-Zeichen schreibt.


----------



## peper (26. März 2007)

Hi magst du mir vielleicht sagen was eine TFF ist

LG Lars


----------



## Gumbo (26. März 2007)

PHP muss doch wissen, wie das Zeichen dargestellt werden soll. Diese Informationen stehen in Schriftartdateien, die unter anderem im TrueType-Format sein können.


----------



## peper (26. März 2007)

Hmm ok das muß ich mir wohl morgen nochmal genau angucken.

Könnt ihr mir vielleicht noch sagen wie ich die Schriftgröße erhöhe

LG Lars


----------



## CIX88 (27. März 2007)

Schau dir ImageTTFText an.
Im PHP-Handbuch stehen dazu auch Beispiele wie man das ganze benutzt.
Und solltest dann auch eine Schriftart benutzen, wo das Copy-Zeichen eingebunden ist, z.B. Arial oder Verdana.

http://www.php.net/manual/de/function.imagettftext.php


----------



## peper (27. März 2007)

Ihr seid echt klasse!

Danke habt mir Super geholfen


----------

